# RIA VS. Taurus



## shipleyj (Dec 13, 2006)

Rock Island Armory's tactical model or the Taurus PT1911. (Poll limited to these two options only) I am interested in both and just curious what you guys think


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a loaded RIA and a stainless PT1911 and I have to give the edge to the PT. Both are really good shooters and cannot be beat for the money but that Taurus is just a little more smooth. on the trigger. The RIA uses an ambi safety that's a little different than other clones. To fit grips I had to fit the left panel on the top of the grip instead of on the back. Nothing a Dremel can't fix in a couple minutes:smt023

Either one can give you a pretty nice little pistol though
My RIA with Bocote burl Grips (That Comp bushing is gone now)









My Taurus with Buckeye Burl Grips


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Own the Millennium*

I own a Millennium in 9 millimeter and love it (reliability, accuracy, price), so I would more likely gravitate to it than a much more expensive 1911 from RIA. I am sure the RIA is a fine pistol though.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*RIA review*

http://ezine.m1911.org/RIATactical.htm


----------



## gunnerboy (Mar 9, 2008)

for the money the ria is tempting.
i tried to find one localy to no luck so....
i got a High Standard wich is mfg. by Armscore aswell and got for less than R.I.A @ $489+tx in san antonio,tx it's a G.I version.
got for $399+tax and i like it. No bells n' whistles....
but good entry level 1911.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gunnerboy said:


> No bells n' whistles....
> but good entry level 1911.


That's one of the great things about a 1911. You can easily get all the pars you want or need to make one exactly like you want it.


----------

